# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  My new T enclosures!

## 4theSNAKElady

I ordered two new cages for my Ts from 3skulls, and they are super neat! They come fully furnished and the one i think has live moss growing in it! Thanks Rich! 


Shes webbing in it already...

The smaller cube:

Made herself a nice little burrow  :Smile: 

Live moss! See it growing? 


Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (04-03-2013),_Mike41793_ (04-03-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Oh wow. I guess placing the hide in the damp substrate for shipping rejuvenated the moss! 
That hide was baked at 200* for at least 
an hour. I'm going to have to try that here.  :Smile: 

Hope your enjoy them!

Thanks again  :Very Happy:

----------


## carlson

Jeez skulls those look killer! Gonna be the one stop t shop  :Wink:  haha

----------

_3skulls_ (04-03-2013)

----------


## Jason Bowden

Very nice!
I'm not even into spiders. LOL This looks like T enclosures done right!

----------

_3skulls_ (04-03-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Yeah....some thought was definately put into these...3skulls takes T keeping seriously lol

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (04-03-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

I bet he could also make some kewl display cages for tiny snakes and for reptile show displays!!

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (04-03-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Yeah....some thought was definately put into these...3skulls takes T keeping seriously lol
> 
> Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


:o

I do enjoy making them.  :Smile:

----------


## Mike41793

Can't wait to get my T and T stuff from 3skulls! :p

Sweet enclosures.  :Smile:

----------

_Kodieh_ (04-03-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Whatchoo get, Mike???

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Not an OBT 


:p

----------


## pookie!

> Can't wait to get my T and T stuff from 3skulls! :p
> 
> Sweet enclosures.



Whaaaa... did I read that correctly?  :Surprised:

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (04-04-2013)

----------


## Chkadii

Those are awesome!  I love minimalist tanks with clean edges like those have. Very modern!  

I'll definitely be in the market for one if I ever pull the trigger on owning an orchid mantis.  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Those are awesome!  I love minimalist tanks with clean edges like those have. Very modern!  
> 
> I'll definitely be in the market for one if I ever pull the trigger on owning an orchid mantis.


Thanks.  :Smile: 

You can flip the enclosure for an arboreal setup. Put the door to the side and have a clear view without the vents.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

God can't wait to order mine!

----------

_3skulls_ (04-04-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Whaaaa... did I read that correctly?


Yuuuuup, told you he got all into em finally.

3Skulls, those enclosures are AMAZING. Is there somewhere I can find a price list and what shipping costs or should I just pm you?

----------

_3skulls_ (04-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks  :Smile: 

You can send me a PM

----------


## Mike41793

> Whatchoo get, Mike???
> 
> Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


A b. vagans and a few other goodies. I'll be making a thread! If I like this lil guy/girl, then theres a few other T's i'll be ordering too!  :Wink: 

Is that like a 5 or 10 gallon tank that you made the lid for, 3skulls?

----------


## Pampho85

Really impressive! Looks like when I first get a T, I'll be getting the enclosure from you!

----------

_3skulls_ (04-04-2013)

----------


## pookie!

I would love one of these, I think it would look sweet on my mantle with pretty T in it

----------


## Mike41793

> I would love one of these, I think it would look sweet on my mantle with pretty T in it


Soooo whatcha waitin for pooks?!

----------


## pookie!

I dont have money for what I want..  :Sad:  I wanna buy some expensive Leo's next lol I wouldnt mind a brazilian salmon just as a look at, maybe a p metallica

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> A b. vagans and a few other goodies. I'll be making a thread! If I like this lil guy/girl, then theres a few other T's i'll be ordering too! 
> 
> Is that like a 5 or 10 gallon tank that you made the lid for, 3skulls?


That's 2.5 12x6x8
Same one I have my P. irminia in. 

She is about 4" now  :Smile: 

A Brazilian Pink will need something closer to a 20g long. They grow very quick!!

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-04-2013)

----------


## pookie!

> That's 2.5 12x6x8
> Same one I have my P. irminia in. 
> 
> She is about 4" now 
> 
> *A Brazilian Pink will need something closer to a 20g long. They grow very quick!!*


That would be so cool though!

----------


## 3skulls

> That would be so cool though!


Post 440 shows a Brazilian Salmon Pink grabbing a dubia. 
They are about 4" DLS right now  :Smile: 
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...37#post2049837

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> I dont have money for what I want..  I wanna buy some expensive Leo's next lol I wouldnt mind a brazilian salmon just as a look at, maybe a p metallica


I wanna p.metallica soooo bad, but they are so expensive!  :Sad: 

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> I wanna p.metallica soooo bad, but they are so expensive! 
> 
> Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


I think some of the other pokies are just as nice. I don't get why the metallica is SO much more lol. Yea, its a cool bright blue color, but some of the others are just as nice imo.

----------


## 3skulls

I'm always looking out for a good deal on them. Never find it. 

As much as I love Ts, its hard for me to want to spend the cash for one. I much rather buy 20 different ones :p

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-05-2013)

----------


## pookie!

> I think some of the other pokies are just as nice. I don't get why the metallica is SO much more lol. Yea, its a cool bright blue color, but some of the others are just as nice imo.


Because I think they are hard to breed and endangered or something..? That and people pay the price so it will stay high until people dont

----------


## Mike41793

> Because I think they are hard to breed and endangered or something..? That and people pay the price so it will stay high until people dont


A. versicolors are just as blue and are endangered. Idk if P. metallicas are

Yea, thats what id assume.

----------


## 3skulls

If you want a pretty blue Arboreal. 
Look up L. violaceopes

:drool:

Supply and demand. 
You need to hope your male gets the job done without getting ate. Smaller sac size, maybe? 
Not sure how many they have but... I bet its not like a LP that can have 1000 eggs

----------


## Coleslaw007

I got my p. metallica for $90, a lot to spend on a T but we really wanted one and some friends had us pick them up a couple so they gave me a little extra on top of the cost of theirs so it made him a bit cheaper. He sold em $90 a piece since I was buying 3 so it worked well all around.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## pookie!

> If you want a pretty blue Arboreal. 
> Look up L. violaceopes
> 
> :drool:
> 
> Supply and demand. 
> You need to hope your male gets the job done without getting ate. *Smaller sac size, maybe?* 
> Not sure how many they have but... I bet its not like a LP that can have 1000 eggs



That too.

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Smaller sac size, maybe?


Rofl



Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

DooLittle (04-05-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

sac and sack aren't the same thing...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DooLittle

> sac and sack aren't the same thing...


Lol.  You said sac/sack... :Very Happy:

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (04-08-2013),_I-KandyReptiles_ (04-06-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> I got my p. metallica for $90, a lot to spend on a T but we really wanted one and some friends had us pick them up a couple so they gave me a little extra on top of the cost of theirs so it made him a bit cheaper. He sold em $90 a piece since I was buying 3 so it worked well all around.
> 
> Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll


Only $90????! Id totally pay that! But i do want a female....and theyre going for around $300+  :Sad:  the unsexed slings are much cheaper, but i dont want to chance raising it up to be male

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Only $90????! Id totally pay that! But i do want a female....and theyre going for around $300+  the unsexed slings are much cheaper, but i dont want to chance raising it up to be male
> 
> Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


They were only so cheap because I was buying 3 and he was also doing a discount that weekend for the reptile show.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## Coleslaw007

> sac and sack aren't the same thing...


They sound the same. Stop ruining my fun, what are you Brandi?!

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> They were only so cheap because I was buying 3 and he was also doing a discount that weekend for the reptile show.
> 
> Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll


Im jelly now.....you should post pics of it!

----------

